# Brantley Gilbert Tattoos 2nd Amendment On Back



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

PHOTO: Brantley Gilbert Tattoos 2nd Amendment On Back | www.ajc.com









Country Music Star Brantley Gilbert


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

He also rocks the Devil's Horns every chance he gets


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Don't know about the devil horns, but I liked his music. Love, absolutely love the ink. 
Gotta go check out some more of his music..


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Tat nice; idea dumb. Just my opinion. I've just never understood the desire. recon how much that cost? not that he's worried about that.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Eric Church?s Huge Inflatable Devil Stirs Controversy


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Don't know about the devil horns, but I liked his music. Love, absolutely love the ink.
> Gotta go check out some more of his music..


3:10 of the video,just happens to be on a NRA poster also.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> Tat nice; idea dumb. Just my opinion. I've just never understood the desire. recon how much that cost? not that he's worried about that.


Probably in the $1500-6000 range. Depending on the artist.


----------

